# Let's talk tires. Your favorite performance tires for the price?



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

I'm in need of some tires. What do you recommend for performance tires that aren't too expensive? I'm leaning towards Federal SS595 in 225/40/18 for about $90/each total mounted. Any other recommendations?


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

What's your absolute ceiling in budget?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

$125/mounted per tire is about all I want to spend. It's just going on a Golf so I don't need like super performance tires or anything. And I don't want cheap Chinese tires (I realize Federals are Chinese, but they are higher quality)


----------



## devioustrap (Aug 9, 2004)

Easy, Sumi HTR Z III


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Falken
Yokohama
Continental
Pirelli

all have what you want in your price range.

the ONLY downside to the federal tires is that no one carries them locally....in case you get one damaged you may have to wait for a replacement


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Continental Extremecontact DW. Just slightly out of budget but I'm on my second set (but different cars and sizes) and love them dearly


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

devioustrap said:


> Easy, Sumi HTR Z III


This is a fantastic choice. I have had two sets on the RX8.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Performance? Toyo R888


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Dieselstation said:


> $125/mounted per tire is about all I want to spend. It's just going on a Golf so I don't need like super performance tires or anything. And I don't want cheap Chinese tires (I realize Federals are Chinese, but they are higher quality)


I have a close friend using Achilles ATR K Sport on his track car, and apparently they're pretty good. I don't personally run these, but they are probably within your price range. You'll have to check what sizes they come in.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

newguy99 said:


> Continental Extremecontact DW. Just slightly out of budget but I'm on my second set (but different cars and sizes) and love them dearly


:thumbup:

They have rebates a few times a year, so just wait until it comes up again.


----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

I assume you'll be putting them on a 1976 International Scout, so I suggest BFG Mud Terrain.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

At Costco - add $60 for installation. Puts you at $145ish per tire for a brand-name product, installed by people who actually torque to spec.


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

BFGoodrich G-Force Sport Comp 2 / $115ish for the tire. I just got my Michellin PSS installed and didn't spend a whole lot getting them mounted. I believe it was $16 for all four tires mounted and balanced to the wheels. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+Sport+COMP-2&partnum=24WR8GFSPC2&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

The link says its for a GLI as that is what I am setup on my account, but it matched what you have on your OP.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Federal 595 RS-R. Had them on my saabaru and now one ZHP. I love these tires. Super stuff sidewall yet still comfortable and quiet. Incredible grip as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

since I had a good experience with their snow tires....

I'm considering Nexen N'Fera SU1
http://www.nexentireusa.com/tires/high-performance/n-fera-su1


----------

